# "www.systemrequirementslab.com" Credibility?



## Nobb123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright, I'm usually not the one to go posting on forums over every little thing, but some things I just need an explanation on. After visiting this website, and clicking on WoW, this is what I got....










Now, that doesnt exactly make sense. I pass every one of the video card specs but still fail. Is that just because I'm running on a laptop? Or is it because I have an integrated video card? I've installed and successfully played WoW, so I'm not sure if this websites even good. Anyone know any other websites similar to it? I can run a few games, on minimum graphics levels, but their extremely choppy. I was thinking of upgrading my RAM, from 4GB to 8GB. Do you think I'll see a huge improvement?

Thanks ahead of time,
Matt


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> Or is it because I have an integrated video card?


This explains the poor performance in games. The Intel onboard graphic solutions are basic at best and are not meant for serious gaming.

A dedicated video card would definitely offer much better results, although, that isn't an option now (laptop).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nobb123 said:


> I was thinking of upgrading my RAM, from 4GB to 8GB. Do you think I'll see a huge improvement?


Upgrading your system RAM from 4 to 8gb will have no effect on the laptop's gaming performance.


----------



## Nobb123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well thank you for a fast answer, now Ill just put that money towards a new desktop. Glad I didn't waste the money


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah that site is OK but you definitely need a new desktop


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> now Ill just put that money towards a new desktop. Glad I didn't waste the money


For sure! With a custom-desktop, you can decide to put in the best components available.


----------

